
Lambda School is giving an $18,000 stipend to select students - feross
https://lambdaschool.com/blog/announcing-living-stipends/
======
jppope
If you have to pay that back isn't a better term for it a "loan"?

~~~
t0mmycollison
(Disclosure: I work for Lambda.)

Two big differences: \- A loan, generally, is something you have to pay back.
If you don't get a job making over $50,000, you don't pay Lambda a cent. \-
Loans generally have interest, which Lambda ISA payments don't.

